# Daisy's recurring ear hematoma - need some cheering up folks



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate these things, and this one seems to be very stubborn. It's back, with a vengeance. 

She just had surgery to fix it a month ago, had a tube in her ear for three weeks, no water sports, in the dead of summer -- this has not been fun for us at all. But we got through that, got the tube out, vet said wait a few days to return to the water, and so we waited. She went to the lake twice last week ... the hematoma is back and growing by the hour. Back to the vet tomorrow. Not sure what they will want to do now, another surgery and tube? I fear this could be the end of our summer this time ... and with her getting up there in age now, every summer is precious. I'm so heartbroken. 

Dammit


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

JO,
I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. I hope that the vet will fix it and there will be enough time to go to the lake in the fall. I know that i think the summer is probably going to last FOREVER!!!! (Al Gore was right!!!!). Take care of her and keep her out of the heat

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what is so sad, keeping a golden house-bound -- we haven't had any other options with the terrible heat wave we had. And now it's more of the same, I'm afraid. Just can't do summer here in Pennsylvania without water  

Thank you, Beth :smooch:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I am so sorry to read this about your Daisy-girl.
I can imagine how distressing it is...both for you and her. 
Maybe a nice kong or marrowbone would keep her mind off it until tomorrow when she can see the vet?
Let's hope she doesn't need another surgery. 
And swimming in the fall is just as fun to our Goldens as swimming in the summer! Try instead just taking the hose and giving her belly and legs a good wetting down on those days where you would've normally taken her swimming. 

I wish I had more encouraging words or some experience to share with you.
Just know you guys are in my thoughts.
Please let us know how she makes out at the vets. Poor Daisy, bless her.

Kim


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thi is no fun!.I hope the vet can find a solution,that lasts.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Did they quilt her ear flap last time? I have a friend whose golden had a hematoma and the vets put stitches through the flap like making a quilt. Roger hasn't had a recurrence since.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe that's what we're looking at now, the vet hasn't mentioned it yet though. Or maybe just a longer healing time with no water sports. Not sure, we'll see what the vet says tomorrow. I'll definitely ask.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope the vet has an answer for Daisy's ear. It sucks being stuck homebound, I hear ya.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They've always done the "quilting" surgery for Syd ( both ears at different times). From what I've read, it is the best for preventing recurrence. Too bad they didn't do to begin with.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really going to press for the quilting option tomorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, Syd just had her latest one done a month or two ago. They were concerned because of her age (at least 14, probably closer to 15) but her lab work came back good and she handled the procedure fine. He said it was only about a 20-30 minute operation.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

can you give me a ballpark cost? doesn't sound terribly expensive, it's just stitching, right? other than this ear hematoma, daisy's in good health, i think she could handle it just fine. different story for me, i hold my breath every time she has to go under now  but i want her ear better, she needs to fish


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I remember, it was a little over $300. plus we had a full blood panel run which was 75 or so. I know there was a thread I started when it was all going on... can't remember if I put down cost.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear Daisy is having ear trouble and worrying you. I will be praying for you both and anxiously awaiting tomorrow's update.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OH Jo Ellen, I am so sorry. I wonder what causes this?

Must be so hard on you both not being able to swim. 

Love and hugs to you both...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Poor Daisy, hope the vet can fix her ear, so sad for her not to be able to go swimming in the summer .... I feel for you it would be like Asha not being able to swim..... she lives to swim! How old is Daisy now I think her and Asha may be similar ages. Asha was 9 May. I wish the time would stop, and she would not get any older. Healing thoughts for Daisy's ear recovery so she can go and cool off.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone, waiting for the vets office to open. She's 9-1/2, she'll be 10 in January.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Good Morning, keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts and prayers.
I love the pic of her on the boat, lets hope she can be back in the water ASAP!!!

June


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor Daisy and poor Jo Ellen. Missing out on water fun would be tough for many dogs, but so much more difficult for Daisy (and her mom).

An ear haematoma is one thing I haven't dealt with. The quilting idea does sound like a good one in a logical way.

I hope it gets better quickly and lovely Daisy gets back to her fun.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Years ago, my pup Smoka had one, and the vet did the quilting stitch mentioned above. It never reoccured. Hopefully this will be Daisy's last as well!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's having her ear quilted tomorrow morning. I'm very nervous about the full anesthesia but they will do a blood panel first, of course. The good news is it will be Tuesday and if there are any complications like last time, we won't have to deal with the emergency vets.

There will be more summers ... I'm going to stay (mostly) positive


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you and Daisy tomorrow. Syd was groggy that night, but really didn't have any issues. She didn't even use the cone. Her stitches were in for 3 weeks and other than being kind of icky looking ( They put little plastic tubes on each stitch that were on the top of her ear. DH's theory was to keep the stitch from growing into the skin???) she did great.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This is fabulous news Jo Ellen!!!!!! And you know so much more about how Daisy reacts so you are prepared to make those necessary changes like limited water.

This really IS exciting!!!!!!

Has she only had this problem with the one ear?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Both ears, the first one was several years ago and the vet (different vet) didn't do such a good job with it so there's a lot of scar tissue left but the scar tissue keeps the hematoma from recurring so no problems anymore with that ear. Now we're going to fix the other ear -- my sweet Daisy, she likes to do things in pairs, you know :


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update.

I will be thinking and praying for you and sweet Daisy tomorrow.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen it sounds like your girl will be back in the water fishing before you know it.

And that's very important because as you know every day spent fishing is one day not deducted from your total number of days here on planet Earth. 

My thoughts will be with both you and Daisy.

Pete


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you are getting the quilting done since it sounds like such a good idea.

Copper was a bit older than Daisy when they had to put him under a year and a half ago and I know how it worries you. His vet reassured me that they know how to treat older dogs and he did great. Daisy will too. She'll be back to terrorizing fish in no time.

this is good to know:
"_And that's very important because as you know every day spent fishing is one day not deducted from your total number of days here on planet Earth._ ": 
We shall both take advantage of such knowledge.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*gasp*!! How in the hell did I miss this? Jo, I'm so sorry. Yes, I know our beautiful girl loves to do things in pairs. Isn't there some sort of swim cap you can put on her -kidding (kind of) - so she can swim? Or at least do some fishing?

How do these things happen? Is it from shaking her head?

Drat! I'm praying our girl sails through this with absolutely no issues whatsoever and an incredible, super fast, recovery. :smooch: to you and Daisy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> And that's very important because as you know every day spent fishing is one day not deducted from your total number of days here on planet Earth.


Haha, bless your heart Pete, you do get it 

I don't know how this happens. It's not from ear infections, I think it's frrom water in her ears that causes her to shake her head. I noticed this time around that some water had collected in the non-affected ear, I could hear it swishing around ... and then the head shaking. Vet thinks she's just possibly prone to this.

I think we've exhausted all the silly health issues now ... ACL's, ears ... the rest will be smooth sailing. Yes  Now I'm just praying for a good old fashioned Indian summer!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope Daisy's surgery goes well tomorrow and she is back to fishing in no time. Both Tucker and I know how important fishing time is.:wavey:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo I am so sorry I have missed this about Daisy I understand how worried you must be, Jade had this about 3 years ago they had drained it a couple of times but it kept coming back but after surgery (only light anesthetic) it has not returned, I will be thinking of Daisy and you and hope that she can return to swimming and fishing soon.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry should have typed light general anesthetic for some reason my edit didn't edit:doh:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope this is the answer for Daisy and all goes well ,so she is able to go swimming and enjoy the summer, give her a hug for me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay! I am very happy for this day. Poor girl doesn't understand why mom hasn't given her breakfast  This quilting thing will work, I figure 3-4 weeks to heal ... it will be early September, we'll still have a good 3 weeks left for fishing before the water gets too cold. 

That's the plan  Thanks, everyone. I'm going to be a bit of a wreck this evening worrying about the anesthesia but I know the drill, everything will be fine. And then this will be one more positive experience under our belts so I will learn to relax more about such things.

This is a good thing, should have done this to begin with. Yikes, in this past month I've spent close to a $1,000 on this one ear :


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thinking about Daisy this morning, will keep her in my prayers.

Hey, when the water gets too cold in PA, come down to the Jersey shore, that is when our ocean is the warmest! 

June


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thinking of Daisy today, also of you Jo, I agree it would be easier if we were able to relax a bit more but I cant see it happening,:no: so I look forward to you posting that Daisy is home and all is well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You're both in my thoughts and prayers this morning. So worrisome I know, but Daisy will do well.

It's been so hot maybe the water will stay warmer longer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

You will both be in my thoughts and prayers Jo! Hope all go to plan!!!!

Hugs to Daisy!!

Sandra


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you two.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The vet *had *to remind me that when they put the tube in, that was just a mild sedative ... this one is full anesthesia and requires a full blood panel again even though they just did one the end of June.

1/2 cup water every half hour, and brandy for me :uhoh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck Daisy...tell your mom not to worry to much. Wow...$1000 for one ear!!! That is one very special ear...


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thinking of you and Daisy this morning - hope everything will go well!

Heike

Im cumin to suppord u - I hab sum kuukies wiz me

Da turple lili :wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying everything goes well for Daisy on this surgery.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just called, she's in recovery, no problems. We all knew she would be fine but it always helps to know it for sure 

I wonder what her ear is going to look like? ??  

I'll take a picture when I get home this evening so we can all see the trouble a little hematoma can cause .. and what a $1,000 golden ear looks like :


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW - that was quick. I was just reading the posts from this AM and here she is already out of surgery.

Do you have any before pics to go with the after pics?

OK mom - now it is time to sober up so you can pick her up in a bit....hehe


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am sure you are glad that is over with. Now time to spoil Daisy and just relax.

Hugs & Kisses for Daisy and YOU!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!! I'm glad Daisy is in recovery and doing well.

My ear isn't that expensive even when I have a diamond in it.:doh: Copper on the other hand should be plated with gold for all his expenses. He's worth it though and I know Daisy is too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to give her system time to recuperate but tomorrow evening we will dine on delmonico steak, medium rare


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So happy to hear that all has gone well with Daisy's surgery and hope you can pick her up soon for a bit of extra spoiling


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Glad the surgery went well. You know how to manage her recovery, so that should be uneventful as well. Yay for no more hematomas! And I think brandy sounds like exactly what you need - medicinally, of course.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad everything went well! Good thoughts for a quick recovery!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad to hear Daisy's surgery went well, she'll be good to go in no time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how I hate these kind of times. She's home, she was ecstatic to see me, couldn't settle her down for a good bit. But she's calm now, cryiing, her ear is twitching  It's in a cast, can't see what it looks like, won't see it for 7 more days. I'll take a picture later this evening and post. She's very sad.

I have company coming over later, that will cheer her up some. And we're going to have some pizza, I'll share a few bites with her.

Poor Daisy. I hope this is the last of this ear trouble. 

Thanks, everyone  

P.S. NO water until later this evening and then only 1/2 cup every couple of hours. Vet's orders.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I know this is hard, Jo. You two are old hands at it (fortunately or unfortunately, I'm not sure which!) and now it's just recovery time. Daisy is strong and healthy. She'll bounce back in no time at all. I like the no water until later. My stomach has butterflies waiting until tomorrow or the next to make sure she's truly alright.

I can't even imagine how yours is feeling. At least she's home and so are you. :smooch: Give her a big wet ole sloppy kiss for me and then sniff her feet.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Shout out to you & Daisy*

I've been following Daisy's story for the last few days.

So glad everything went well !

Pizza always makes everything better.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww poor Daisy but she will be back to normal soon I know it is hard and very upsetting and although she feels out of sorts just now, it will all seem like a distant memory for her soon, very special hugs from me to you both and huge sloppy kisses from Jade (having gone through it) and Honey.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Daisy is crying and uncomfortable - this is so hard. The crying is just heartbreaking.

Just remember - every minute that goes by that she is uncomfortable - the worst is slowly getting behind you and better minutes are ahead.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Last check tonight to see how daisy is doing 12.50 am my time will check on updates in the morning as need to hit the sack hugs and kisses from me and the girls.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Daisy....I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that she is home and doing ok. Is she crying from the pain or is it because she is wanting Mom? Did they give some pain meds to her? Give her a big kiss from my boys for being so brave.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, I hope they sent you home with some pain meds. Syd only needed them for a day or two. Hope Daisy and you have a good night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure she's in pain, she got a pain injection at the office today, can't give her any rimadyl until tomorrow (I do have some). I think she's just uncomfortable. She is settling down some but still very restless ... maybe it's just the anesthetic wearing off? I've given her a bit of food and a small bit of water. Here's some pictures ... the one where she looks (sorta) happy is when we were sharing pizza  (it's okay, just a tiny bit and no onions).


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww bless must say she looks much happier after sharing a little pizza with Mum, get well soon Daisy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Jo, big hugs to Daisy, may not be able to check in for a couple of weeks we are off on holidays, so my thoughts are with you both and hoping for a speedy recovery for Miss Daisy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's much better this morning and we both slept through the night. 

And I put down her water bowl, all is well 

I must say I think she is adorable with this ear cast. It sticks straight out sometimes, and sometimes it moves just like a finger LOL ... I have to laugh at her sometimes she looks so cute


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you both had a good night, she is just darling. Give Daisy Kisses & Hugs from us!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

When I logged in this AM and saw the cast - I got a smile too....it is so cute.

So will she spend the entire week in the cone to prevent her from trying to scratch the ear?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've always taken the cone off when I've been around to supervise but I don't think that's a good idea with this -- I don't want her to shake her head and hit her ear on something, she is trying to shake the cast off. I think she'll have to wear the cone for the entire two weeks


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She doesn't look THAT unhappy in the cone or is her cute face just fooling me on that??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She does look happy when you gave her the pizza. I hope that it goes better and better each day. Good luck.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So how is Daisy tonight?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Daisy - you are just stunning. :--heart: I agree - she looks awfully cute with that cast. I had to stifle a giggle. Just a little one. I bet once she's used to it you might be able to take it off for a bit. Maybe in a week?? Really - her ear is in that all rolled up? lol I lobe you, daizee dukee


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my little darlin'. Get better soon.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's doing really well. She keeps trying to shake the cast off, but it's on there pretty good, it's not coming off until the vet takes it off -- 7 days and they will change it. I'm going to take my camera when she gets it changed so I'll have a picture to share.

Cindy, I think I'm going to leave the cone on for the duration the way she keeps shaking her head. I don't want her to hit her ear on something and I really do think if she had the freedom to scratch at it, she would. Also, the cone keeps the cast from flopping about too much when she shakes --- so I think we're playing this one by the book this time.

Can you imagine how happy she will be when the cast comes off for good? 14 days


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor baby. It sure is a long time to have the cone on, but hopefully this takes care of that ear for good.

She sure is cute and looks soooooo happy to share pizza.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't blame you for leaving the cone on....after all you both have been thru with the ear it is better to be safe than sorry.....and the 2 weeks will fly by.

I am wondering at the end of her 14 days when the cast comes off how much will she and how much will she be allowed to rub it, itch it, scratch it, etc....can she go to town or will you have to watch it??


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Daisy. She is probably planning all the fun things she will do once her cast is gone!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Daisy girl...you do look cute with your zillion dollar ear in a cast. Hugs and Kisses and feel better soon!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Luckily, Syd didn't bother her stitches or do much shaking. With the first ear she had done years ago she came home wrapped like a mummy... what a disaster ( even with the cone). This last time she had nothing covering the ear and she did really well... didn't even need the cone. Her stitches stayed in for 3 weeks and after that she was good as new. She really looked (from the outside anyway) pretty well healed after about 10 days. 

Heal quickly sweet Daisy!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see blood seeping through the cast all the way to the outside, quite a bit of red along one of the taped edges towards the bottom of the cast. Is this normal? I'm thinking this is probably why they want to change the cast after a week? A week will be next Tuesday. She hasn't done anything out of the ordinary, the cone has been on all the time. I'm sure it's from shaking her head sometimes and her ear hits the cone. I don't think this is preventable though I try to minimize it as much as possible.

I'll call her vet tomorrow, they're open until noon. I'm sure it's normal, just a little concerned. Her poor ear, I'm ready for this to be over


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, when Syd came home she didn't have anything wrapping or cast on her ear... just the stitches which were enclosed in little plastic tubes (on the top of her ear). She had a pretty good sized incision on the "flip" (inside) of her ear. There was a tiny bit of blood on that just after surgery which turned into a scab. I would call and get her in tomorrow to have them take a look or get some reassurance at least. Have you tried her coneless when you are there to monitor? Syd did much more shaking and pawing with the cone on than off. I would bet the stitches are intact and that she probably just opened a little of the area around them. However, best to let the vet take a look-see. 
I can well understand your wanting this to hurry up and become a memory. Not a fun time at all.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Betty. I'd forgotten Syd didn't have a cast. I will call her vet first thing in the morning. I do remember now the vet said they made a full incision lengthwise on the inside of the ear flap, the blood is probably from that.

I took her cone off for a few minutes last night to clean it and she immediately went down on the floor trying to rub the cast off. I can stop her from doing these things when I'm here though once she starts, I watch her constantly. But she has to wear the cone when I'm at work.

I'll feel better tomorrow when I talk to her vet. I just don't like to see the blood  but really, what did I expect, a long incision and God knows how many stitches :uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I called her vet, they reassured me that this is normal and nothing to be concerned about, no need to bring her in. I made the appt to have her cast changed first thing Tuesday morning.

All is well


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I cannot believe I did not log in last night and see that poor little Daisy was bleeding. I am so glad to hear this is normal and the vet is not worried.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Poor Daisy  So sorry to read about her ear trouble. I am glad that the surgery is done and over with, and she is on the road to full recovery.

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

How is Daisy Today sorry I didnt read that it had been bleeding, does Daisy get her dressing changed today I hope Daisy is back to full health soon.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy gets her cast changed this morning, YAY! But I'm kinda scared, I have no idea what it looks like in there. I'm going to take my camera, hope I can get a picture to share here. 

And then one more week of the cast. She's going to be SO happy to have that thing off!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love, to Miss Daisy, she is so cute with or without cast!
Hang in there one more week........


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry Jo missed the thread poor Daisy they are horrible things my Meg used to get them.
Hugs to Daisy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That was brutal, my poor Daisy. When they took the cast off, the wound was bleeding a lot, blood was flying everywhere  No more cast though, they just wrapped her ear to her head and left the wound open so the air will help it heal. 10 more days and a recheck. 

This is graphic, I lost my stomach a few times.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Poor daisy- the scar looks quite long - how was she doing at the vet? Give her some extra treats!!

And how are you coping?

Big hugs,

Heike


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it normal for it to still be bleeding a week later?

I am trying to picture the new bandage contraption but am not doing a good mental job - would love to see pics of it to see how it is still getting air while being wrapped to the head. I am picturing her looking like a burn victim with the head wrap....

Does she like the new bandage better than the ear pointer she had before?

So now 10 more day and not 7....UGH!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my - that is quite an incision. I'm not surprised it was still bleeding after a week. Kosmo had a long incision on his leg and it bled for about a week. It has been 4 weeks and the redness is just now going away. I'm glad Daisy doesn't need to have the cast on for another week. That had to be irritating. She is quite a sweetheart and a real trouper. Hope the healing process goes smoothly and quickly!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor baby.
I hope this is what she needed to heal quickly.:crossfing


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear, well I'm afraid she's much better about this than I am. I'm at work now almost in tears, just catching my breath. I feel so bad for her. She was very upset at the vet, it was hard to hold her down and keep her still -- she's like a tarantula, throwing her hairs when she's upset. 

I'll take another picture of her this evening with her new ear wrap -- you got it pretty much right, Belle's Mom. They just taped her ear up over her head leaving that one middle wound open, the bandage goes in a full circle around her head. 

She seemed calm when I left to come to work, can't wait to go home for lunch to check on her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, that looks similar to Syd's. Take a deep breath, it will heal in no time with some air, and once her hair grows back, it won't be bad at all.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Jo - 

I completely understand. I have sat at my desk before almost in tears and just guilt-ridden that my baby is going thru this and I am not with her to hold and love her and I was the evil one who held her down at the vet, etc etc. and thinking this is all she will remember is evil mommy. Everyone hits a mental and emotional wall where they can take no more.

During these times when I have gone home at lunch to see Belle and babied her a bunch, she always looks at me like - what is wrong mommy? Like all is right with her world and I am the crazy one. Which is probably just how Daisy will look at you at lunch.

It just cracks me up how all of these things are happening to our little ones and how they take it so much better and bounce back so much quicker than we do.

Remember - You both have been thru a lot today so be sure to cut yourself some slack.

Jennifer


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ewwww...poor Daisy ear. I was almost afraid to look at the picture. I am sure she will be fine before you will  I bet she is resting fine at home while you are at work worried. Hugs to you and Daisy...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww poor Daisy and poor you I can understand how upset you must have felt leaving her but if Daisy is like my 2 if I go out they just sleep until I get back, I hope she will be better soon and you can relax.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We had a rough night last night, she was very uncomfortable. I think she's more uncomfortable now than when she had the cast on, not sure what's up with that ?? She seems to be a little better this morning.

I've decided if the hematoma comes back, I'm not going to treat it. The vet said it would eventually reabsorb but would have more scar tissue if left untreated, but we're not going through this again.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Jo, Gracie recently had her first hematoma, no where near as bad as Daisy's. The vet drained off the blood injected with steroids, and gave us ointment to clear up the ear infection, I used an old stocking to hold her ear against her head so she couldn't shake and make it worse.

The swealling did come back after draining; a friend who's breeds and shows goldens and who has been around goldens longer than I've been alive (in fact her parents were part of the founders of GRC of Wales) told me to buy arnica cream/gel and massage into the ear flap, all the swelling had gone with in three days, just thought you could try this is you see Daisy getting another

http://organicpharmacy.org/search.php?searchterm=Arnica+cream&x=0&y=0&gclid=CNSRoP37wqMCFVFd4wodNntBbg


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry you had a rough night. Did your vet send any pain medication home with Daisy? Any chance she is actually feeling better and that is why she is more restless?

My friend had a cat whose hematoma was not treated. His ear just thickened and didn't look bad at all. Daisy's good looks would completely make up for a thick ear.

I hope she does better today and this quickly becomes a memory.:crossfing


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm feeling terrible today for putting her through this. I picked up some pain meds, just on the off chance she is in pain and maybe they might help.

Definitey, not going through this again. Ever. 

Thank you, Mist. I'll check out your link when I get home from work this evening.

I feel TERRIBLE.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Did I say I feel TERRIBLE? I feel like I need to say it again. 

I sat with Daisy until after midnight last night, just petting her and crying. I know we're not supposed to be emotional like that but I figured as long as I was comforting her, I could cry a little myself. She was miserable and so was I.

I'm feeling like a very bad owner right now, I want to take it all back. I put her through this, I had no idea it would be this uncomfortable for her. I am so sorry, I know I can't take it back and it's really haunting me now. 

Better days better be just around the corner here ... I need redemption.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen

I am soooo sorry for not being up to date on Daisy. With John and Lambert...well, you know.

Oh....poor Daisy's ear!! That is a big procedure isnt it? I thought it was just a minor thing...had no idea it was so detailed.

I know you feel bad as we all would..that is our nature but it is ok..she will be fine. Bless her...

I remember years ago Buddy had a hematoma on the back of his neck. It was HUGE. It was so long ago, I forget exactly how it was treated but definately not surgery. I recall a needle aspiration but think that was to make sure it was a hematoma and then I think it was just meds....eventually, it went away. The vet said with the meds, it would get smaller, then bigger and then gradually smaller and smaller until it was gone. He was right, that was exactly what happened.

Sweet Daisy..we love you!!! Get better soon!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen, you need a spank.

You are a fantastic owner and many can learn from you.

Pankie da bumme bout dis!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, thank you Vic !!  I think maybe I just need some good sleep, haven't slept well for 2 nights now. 

Hindsight is 20/20 though ... NEVER AGAIN. My girl is almost 10 years old, I have no idea how much time I left with her but it's not going to be anymore of this. 

Dammit.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought we said yesterday you were going to cut yourself some slack....seems that is not happening. I will add that is easy for me to say as I am not looking at that pitiful face like you are when you are at home.

Hindsight is always 20/20 whether it be with our furry little ones, in marriage, etc.... 

It is painful to watch now, but in a few weeks it will be a memory...it is just making it thru those few weeks.... which is what you have all of your forum friends for, to help you get thru those few weeks.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish that both you and Daisy get through this current situation quickly and feel better soon! I also wanted to mention that the arnica gel Mist mentioned should not be used on open wounds or near eyes or mucous membranes. I use the Arnica gel for my aches and pains and it does work. I also use the pills for Tucker and it does make a difference. I learned about it from Borziomom here on the forum, i believe it was the "god bless husbands" thread. If you do a search for Arnica here on the forum, Golden&hovawart have used it with success in place of Rimadyl for pain. Here is some more info on it.

http://www.dogmark.net/dmninter/dogmarkarticle/elliott02.html


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Jo - I'm sorry, I just read up on this and our beautiful Daisy and our wonderful Jo, being so hard on yourself! STOP IT! You did what you thought was best and Daisy knows you love her like no other. She loves you the same. The ear actually looks better than what I thought it would. I wonder why the gapping incision isn't stitched. hmmmmm. Take a breath and before you know it the stitches will be out and this will also be behind you both.

Bless your heart! You have been through alot together. Our beautiful Daisy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo I have just caught up with the recent posts about Daisy I am so sorry you and Daisy are going through this, how is she doing now I am keeping everything crossed that she is much better:crossfing will be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers hugs to you both from me and the girls.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww Tracey, thank you for checking on us. This is not easy, just counting down the days now until she gets this ear wrap taken off. She hates it. I can't take the cone off at all, she'd be at it instantly. And I think it's starting to itch. She's not a happy camper at all, but she is a bit better. I don't think she's in any pain but she is _very_ uncomfortable.

Never again :no:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope when they take the wrap off she is all healed up.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww Jo I so feel for you both, fortunately when Jade had this she was not bandaged just stitched and was not coned as they didn't have one big enough:uhoh: also her legs are to long and gangly to scratch her ear (foot went past) so we didn't encounter the problems you are having, if you are about tomorrow I will call you if you are not around I will leave a message (I am sure you will know it is me from the accent)I will make note of time difference love and best wishes to you both from me and the girls.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jo, so sorry to hear that Daisy AND you are not feeling better.. YOU ARE A GREAT DOG OWNER....As a dog - I would come to you!
Is her ear all wrapped up? When Lilly had her spaying surgery, I had good results with "Der Magic" - skin rescue lotion around the shaved parts (which can have a great deal of the itchiness). I would NOT use any lotion near the scars but you could try those where she is shaved, if she is without wrap yet...

Hang you both in there - it'll get better - day by day!

Heike

Daisy, daisy - do yo heer me? I lub u mi pren!
Da turple lili


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I moved Daisy's appt up from Thursday to tomorrow. She was so uncomfortable again last night, I ended up giving her a buffered aspirin and neither one of us drifted off until after 2am. I can't take it anymore. I totally regret doing this.

So now I'm just hoping that tomorrow they take the stitches out, take the bandage off and I can have my Daisy back. If there are any complications, I'm going to be so upset.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jo! I know exactly what you are talking about. Finn got to the place with that neck brace where he was really getting lethargic and he scare me, so we took it off and I sat with him for a couple of hours and told him NO when he went for it. 

We can only make decisions based on the info we have at the time, we cannot see into the future, so don't beat yourself up about it.

Poor Daisy, I hope she is healed!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

But what was your other option? Do nothing and let the ear shrivle and scar causing frequent ear infections? This has been a hard two weeks, but two weeks won't seem so long once you are no longer in the middle of the situation.

If she's not fully healed, see if the vet would be OK leaving the ear open (no bandage).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jo, I don't know how I missed this until today. You two have sure been on a roller coaster. I hope you are able to get back to normal sooner rather than later. I've never seen an ear hematoma as severe as Daisy's, poor girl. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> But what was your other option? Do nothing and let the ear shrivle and scar causing frequent ear infections? This has been a hard two weeks, but two weeks won't seem so long once you are no longer in the middle of the situation.
> 
> If she's not fully healed, see if the vet would be OK leaving the ear open (no bandage).


Please explain this to me. How does not treating an ear hematoma and letting it reabsorb on its own naturally lead to more frequent ear infections? The hematoma is in the flap, not inside the ear. I don't understand, but I'm hardly an expert -- please tell me what I'm not getting. 

The bandage is definitely coming off tomorrow, one way or another. We've still got the cone. 

Maybe Daisy and me are just getting too old for this kind of thing anymore ... Daisy's miserable and I'm worn out. I have to say of all the things Daisy has been through (except the bloat of course), this has been the hardest of all. I HATE this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what our vet explained, the whole ear can become involved with massive scar tissue forming. I'd imagine that could lead to not only hearing loss but the severe recurrent ear infections.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen:

I am so SORRY that Daisy and you are going through this!
This is just awful!!

Please let us know how Daisy's appt. goes tomorrow! What time is it?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> From what our vet explained, the whole ear can become involved with massive scar tissue forming. I'd imagine that could lead to not only hearing loss but the severe recurrent ear infections.


My vet did not tell me this at all. He told me there was just as much chance of the hematoma recurring with the quilting as their is with the canula. He said he just likes to do the canula option first because it's less invasive. I asked him what we would do if it came back now, after we've been through both procedures, and he said we could do nothing. The hematoma would reabsorb on its own eventually. He said treatment was purely cosmetic, to keep the flap smooth, that there are no life/death/health issues with not treating a hematoma.



Appt is 8am. Thanks, Karen.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

As the hematoma resorbs the ear will pucker and fold. These changes won't allow air to the ear and may well change the anatomy of the opening of the ear canal as the puckers pull on the base of the ear. Anatomical changes plus less air equal more ear infections.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Why isn't my vet telling me this?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad to hear you will know more tomorrow and hopefully get some relief for Daisy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Why isn't my vet telling me this?


I don't know Jo, but I would never have put Syd ( who's at least 14 1/2 years old) through surgery if it was just strictly cosmetic. Both the vet and I were very concerned.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Betty.

I'm going to sign off for the evening, sit with Daisy for a bit and get some sleep. I think the hardest part of this whole process (for me) has been watching Daisy's personality change -- she is not happy. Maybe it's the cone, the wrap, maybe it itches, maybe it hurts, maybe she's depressed, maybe a little bit of everything. I miss my girl. 

I hope I have a very positive update for everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs hon, I'll be thinking of you and Daisy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try to keep in mind this will heal and it's only short term restrictions. Daisy will be back to her usual self once she is out of the cone and bandages are off.

I hope it's all healed up tomorrow when the bandage comes off.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, can I just sit here and cry now? I am so relieved, for now anyway.

The vet took the bandage off (big YAY), took the stitches out, cleaned her ear really well (inside, outside). He reassured me that her behavior is completely normal for what she's going through -- haha, does that mean I'm normal too? :

She still has to wear the cone for awhile, until her ear is less sensitive. He put some ear wash in her ear and that in itself is making her shake her head ... so the cone stays on for now. 

I hope she's feeling better, I know I sure am. 

Thanks everyone for putting up with me here ... this has definitely been a challenge. Her knee surgeries have been easier than this. I hope we're on the home stretch now. :crossfing


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes you can sit and cry. What a relief the bandages are off and it sounds like Daisy's ear is healing well. I feel sure your Daisy will be her old self soon. She is a real sweetheart!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!

I just logged in hoping and praying to read some good news on Daisy and I am glad my prayers were answered. I am so happy for you both and truly believe you are on the home stretch of this challenging time.

So when do you go back to the vet? Any time estimate on how long the ear will be "sensitive" and she will have to be in the cone?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think her ear will start to heal more quickly now that it's not wrapped. Maybe we can dispense with the cone altogether in another week? At least we can take it off now when I'm sitting with her -- couldn't do that before because she wanted that bandage off in the worst way. It looks a little raw still, and it's probably prickly too since they had to shave it. I think one week and she'll be totally free again.

At the moment, we have nothing scheduled with the vet until her annual *NEXT YEAR* :bowl: :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :bowl:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

YAY JoEllen!!!!!!!!!!! That is some GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy you keep that mind, no vet visits until next year! 

Jo, progress right? Slow, but it's progress, it will be all over soon.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Jo Ellen! I can't believe I completely missed this posting!!! I haven't been on GRF that much lately, but Anne mentioned something to Deb on FB and I went WHAT???

I'm so sorry you are going through this with Daisy! I hope all heals well and sending many hugs, prayers and positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Did the same thing Ellen...and thought I better come to see how Daisy and Jo are. Glad to hear the good news today, Jo Ellen...

Hugs to Daisy and you both...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope Daisy and you are more comfortable tonight and get a good night sleep finally.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jo,
glad to hear that everything is a little better now. I know there is still the cone but you will get your happy Daisy back in no time !!!!
Kisses und hugs to Daisy, also from Lilly - 

Heike


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Daisy and Jo Ellen,

Z & K and I sending our healing thoughts, hugs and kisses your way. May you have a great day ahead! Get well soon Daisy!

xoxox Z,K & Julie


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We had a good night, not a peep out of her. Before bed, we sat on the couch together, I took her cone off and we were sharing a few gummie worms : it was a wonderful feeling. Then when I went to put her cone back on, she ran into another room and laid down on the floor as close to the wall as she could get -- poor Daisy, she really hates this cone business. 

Her ear is hanging so flat. It's not perky like her other one, and it looks quite a bit longer. Does anyone know, is her ear going to perk back up?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Jo, Glad you and Daisy had a good evening and you're feeling better...and she's feeling better. I don't know if her ear will perk back up or not...my guess would be yes. My niece's Lab had an ear hematoma that left his ear crinkled, but it still perks up.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Her ear is hanging so flat. It's not perky like her other one, and it looks quite a bit longer. Does anyone know, is her ear going to perk back up?


Most likely. It was bandaged so long, it may take a little while for the cartilage to resume it's normal strength and position.


----------

